# munin zeichnet nix auf



## amdkeks (15. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe debian etch4.0. Als Admin nutze ich ISP-Control und möchte nun nebenbei ein paar kleine tolle sachen aufzeichnen. Soweit so gut läuft ja fast alles, aber ich sehe keine daten dazu.
Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, danke?

http://www.european-moto-club.de/munin/


----------



## make-fun (2. Dez. 2008)

Problem besteht wohl noch, wenn man den Link folgt…

1) wie schaut /etc/munin/munin.conf aus?
2) sind die Plugins in /etc/munin/plugins/ vorhanden?

Gruß


----------



## amdkeks (2. Dez. 2008)

munin.conf

```
# Example configuration file for Munin, generated by 'make build'

# The next three variables specifies where the location of the RRD
# databases, the HTML output, and the logs, severally.  They all
# must be writable by the user running munin-cron.
dbdir    /var/lib/munin
htmldir    /var/www/munin
logdir    /var/log/munin
rundir  /var/run/munin

# Where to look for the HTML templates
tmpldir    /etc/munin/templates

# Make graphs show values per minute instead of per second
#graph_period minute

# Drop somejuser@fnord.comm and anotheruser@blibb.comm an email everytime 
# something changes (OK -> WARNING, CRITICAL -> OK, etc)
#contact.someuser.command mail -s "Munin notification" somejuser@fnord.comm
#contact.anotheruser.command mail -s "Munin notification" anotheruser@blibb.comm
#
# For those with Nagios, the following might come in handy. In addition,
# the services must be defined in the Nagios server as well.
#contact.nagios.command /usr/sbin/send_nsca -H nagios.host.com -c /etc/send_nsca.cfg

# a simple host tree
[server1.european-moto-club.de]
    address 127.0.0.1
    use_node_name yes

# 
# A more complex example of a host tree
#
## First our "normal" host.
# [fii.foo.com]
#       address foo
#
## Then our other host...
# [fay.foo.com]
#       address fay
#
## Then we want totals...
# [foo.com;Totals] #Force it into the "foo.com"-domain...
#       update no   # Turn off data-fetching for this "host".
#
#   # The graph "load1". We want to see the loads of both machines... 
#   # "fii=fii.foo.com:load.load" means "label=machine:graph.field"
#       load1.graph_title Loads side by side
#       load1.graph_order fii=fii.foo.com:load.load fay=fay.foo.com:load.load
#
#   # The graph "load2". Now we want them stacked on top of each other.
#       load2.graph_title Loads on top of each other
#       load2.dummy_field.stack fii=fii.foo.com:load.load fay=fay.foo.com:load.load
#       load2.dummy_field.draw AREA # We want area instead the default LINE2.
#       load2.dummy_field.label dummy # This is needed. Silly, really.
#
#   # The graph "load3". Now we want them summarised into one field
#       load3.graph_title Loads summarised
#       load3.combined_loads.sum fii.foo.com:load.load fay.foo.com:load.load
#       load3.combined_loads.label Combined loads # Must be set, as this is
#                                                 # not a dummy field!
#
## ...and on a side note, I want them listen in another order (default is
## alphabetically)
#
# # Since [foo.com] would be interpreted as a host in the domain "com", we
# # specify that this is a domain by adding a semicolon.
# [foo.com;]
#       node_order Totals fii.foo.com fay.foo.com
#
```
Plugins sind im Ornder drinne, aber welche sind denn da so wichtig?


----------



## make-fun (3. Dez. 2008)

Zeigt die Url: http://www.european-moto-club.de/munin/ denn wirklich auf das htmldir aus der Config?
	
	



```
htmldir    /var/www/munin
```
Wenn dass eine mit ISPConfig angelegte Domain ist, liegt deren WebRoot doch eigentlich in /var/www/web…/web/munin

Die Plugins sind dafür zuständig, dass die Html-Seite und die Bilder erstellt werden. Dabei sind in 
	
	



```
/etc/munin/plugins
```
SymLinks auf Dateien in
	
	



```
/usr/share/munin/plugins
```
gesetzt. Dort sind quasi alle vorhandenen Plugins und die SymLinks aktivieren jene du haben willst. Wenn du also nix in "/etc/munin/plugins" hast wird nix ausgegeben — daher die Frage. Wenn es dann mal läuft und du ein Plugin nicht brauchst, auch nur den SymLink löschen, nichts in "/usr/share/munin/plugins"

Bei Änderungen nie vergessen dies auszuführen: 
	
	



```
/etc/init.d/munin-node restart
```
Auch kannst du die Ausgabe auch auf der CL testen, mit munin-run+PluginName
Also z.b. 
	
	



```
mmunin-run cpu
```
Hoffe da hilf dir etwas weiter


----------

